# :::Experience or Creed:::



## jporteous22 (Aug 1, 2011)

What are everyone's thoughts on these 2 bows?

It's about time to replace the 09' Bengal and I'm looking to up grade..I would like real evals not just brand loyalty. I'm torn between the two.

The Spyder 30 was in the picture but it started to get pushed out, and since the Hoyt CE is out of the budget these are what I'm looking at. 







VS


----------

